# DTG printer needed to dropship t-shirts (Next Level Apparel preferred)



## Pedro1977 (May 31, 2011)

Hello everyone and thanks in advance to reply to this post!
I am looking for a DTG printing business that does drop shipping.
I prefer Next Level Apparel as I tried and like the touch, feel and look and the price of this brand. (3600).
Basically there would be a full print on the front and possibly a small 4x4 inch print in the back around the neck area.
The t-shirts are mostly darker colors.
I don't mind if your business is far from where I am based at which is South Florida.
Since it's a new brand the quantities will be very low at the beginning. Thanks again,
Peter


----------

